# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  حضور دعوات الزواج للمرأة المسلمة إذا كان يحتوي على منكر ...؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

حضور دعوات الزواج للمرأة المسلمة إذا كان يحتوي على منكر ...؟

رابط المقطع الصوتي 
http://zadgroup.net/bnothemen/upload.../od_161_05.mp3

----------

